# Allium Intolerance



## TimeToGo (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello from London, UKDoes anybody have any opinion as to whether onions, garlic,leeks - in fact any member of the allium family contributes to the symptoms of IBS D? I have been a long term sufferer of the symptoms of IBS - particularly urgency - and haven't yet found the real cause despite many, many attempts to do so.I was just reading an article where the writer suggests that it might not be IBS at all for some sufferers, but more likely to be a food intolerance. Any opinions very welcome.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

i posted my safe foods here at this link awhile back.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/128769-feeling-alone/scroll down at that link till you see them.also i oringinally cured my IBS-D on the atkins diet. maybe combind my tips and safe foods at that link with the atkins diet for best results. thats what i actually do everyday.also as for garlic if your stomach is currently damaged and senseitive i can see it causeing some problems. but generally it is not that bad but if i were you i would avoid it for 4 or so months till your stomach is healed. because i do know garlic is borderline from bearly acceptable to bearly not acceptable


----------

